# Moving to Portugal for half year



## tigrao (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello expats,

I am planning to move to Portugal for a half year and would really appreciate if any of you could help me to answer me some questions that are stuck in my head.

To make it more clear, here is a list:

1.) Which part of Portugal has lowest utility cost? (where I would not need to pay for heating)

2.) Is it common that people rent out fully equipped apartments?

3.) Is it common that renters require deposit?

4.) Where is the best place to look for rental offers online and offline? (Names of: Facebook groups, websites, news papers and etc.)

5.) Do I need to get social ID if I am planning to stay only for a half year?


Thank you in advance


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

tigrao said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> I am planning to move to Portugal for a half year and would really appreciate if any of you could help me to answer me some questions that are stuck in my head.
> 
> ...


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

No need for heating? You don't say which 6 months, but even in the Algarve you'd struggle to go 6 consecutive months without heating, and i speak as someone from the north of England, not Sao Paulo.


----------

